

The Big Lies People Tell In Online Dating - helwr
http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-biggest-lies-in-online-dating

======
Mz
I like the punchline. It seems it needs a fair amount of lead-up:

 _But when we looked into messaging trends by sexuality, we were very
surprised at what we found. People who describe themselves as bisexual
overwhelmingly message either one sex or the other, not both as you might
expect. <snip>

This suggests that bisexuality is often either a hedge for gay people or a
label adopted by straights to appear more sexually adventurous to their
(straight) matches.<snip>

12% of women under 35 on OkCupid (and the internet in general, I'd wager)
self-identify as bi. However, as you can see above, only about 1 in 4 of those
women is actually into both guys and girls at the same time. I know this will
come as a big letdown to the straight male browsing population: three-fourths
of your fantasies are, in fact, fantasies of a fantasy. Like bi men, most bi
women are, for whatever reason, not observably bi. The primacy of America's
most popular threesome, two dudes and an Xbox, is safe._

